# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] php datetime mysql

## TomDelonge

Bonjour  tous,

Je rencontre actuellement un problme concernant DATETIME...

Voil je vous explique:

je veux insrer une ligne dans une table sql, le problme est que dans cette ligne  insrer il y a un champ datetime  remplir. J'ai essay plusieurs solutions mais je n'y arrive pas.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp?

ma requte : (pour l'instant mon DATETIME est vide)

"INSERT INTO participation (Joueur, ID_Jeu, Date_Participation, nbConnexion, Number_Play_Total) VALUES ('".$joueur."', '".$ID_Jeu."', '', '".$nbConnexion."', '1')";

Merci.

----------


## obito

Bonjour essaie ca:





```

```

----------


## TomDelonge

Yeah merci je mettais la date sous un autre format  ::oops:: 

Maintenant je dois faire en sorte de rcuprer la date actuelle ^^

----------


## obito

je te propose ca:



```
$Date= date("Y-m-j H:i:s");
```

----------


## RideKick

ou quelque chose comme a :


```

```

----------


## TomDelonge

Un grand merci  ::):

----------


## totodof

Bonjour

Je me permet de rouvrir ce post car mon problme est sensiblement le mme, sauf que la rsolution propos ne me permet pas de rcuprer la date telle que dfini dans le fuseau horaire prcis comme suit sur la mme page :



```

```

Lorsque j'effectue la requte suivante...



```

```

...une erreur survient me disant que je ne peux pas convertir le format datetime en string.

Auriez-vous une solution ?

Merci

----------


## RunCodePhp

> ...une erreur survient me disant que je ne peux pas convertir le format datetime en string.


C'est normal, car $date2 tout seul comme a est un l'objet, et non une chaine de date.
Pour a, tu as la mthode format().
Aussi, appeler la mthode setTimeZone() n'est pas vraiment ncessaire, car le constructeur DateTime accepte 2 paramtres : le temps, et un objet datetimezone.

Tu pourrais simplifier comme ceci :


```

```

Si je me trompe pas  :;):

----------

